# Gerbil breeders??



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm looking for gerbil breeders in the South East; I'm in Kent. Not too fussed about colours but will steer clear of agoutis :blush:

Any ideas??


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

i know a breeder but she charges top prices


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

what do you consider a "top price"? and I would also have to consider distance......thanks for your help


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

I know Gerbil breeders exist as there were some showing at Bradford Excel..
there were some funky patterned ones too !!

Had a google - dunno if of any use ?

Gerbil Register: Gerbils for sale, wanted, breeders, classifieds.
Gerbil Register | Gerbils for sale, wanted, breeders, classifieds.


Gerbil forum - Gerbils for sale (also has breeder listings etc)
GERBIL BREEDERS FORUM - Gerbils for sale, UK & Ireland


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

brilliant THANK YOU I'll get onto those sites (when I get back from work) and see what I can find, really appreciate your help :flrt:


----------



## ninonsareus (Apr 28, 2011)

*I breed gerbils*

Hello,

I just became a member as I saw you wanted a gerbil breeder. I request a donation, of normally £4 per gerbil, to go towards the upkeep of my gerbils in the sanctuary. Did you want to sell them as pets? As I don't breed them for snake food, I know its all part of the food chain but I can't do it my self. I am in Lancing but could travel to Hove if necessary.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Hiya thanks for your reply but that was over a year ago now and I was sorted a while back, thanks anyway :flrt:


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------

